# The postman rings twice



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Well not really the postman this time it was the UPS guy. After getting my box of eccj's today from the mailman the UPS guy got here with my second ox of the day. I was looking at those threads some of you put up about this humi and Franks put me over the edge, so I ordered one too. It was one of the imperfect ones if you look in the upper left corner of the left door you will see a very small little mark, I'd say that was worth saving $100. Dont mind all the fingerprints all over it.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice humidor. Would not have noticed the mark if it had not been pointed out.


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job man. Let that thing sit for a day or two, and fill the beast up!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet humi


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Good job man. Let that thing sit for a day or two, and fill the beast up!


It must have been humid as hell in this guys truck because I put my hydrometer in there and it reads 75% So this think this will stabilize quick


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Little bit of stain and you'll never even see that mark - nice score Joe! Now you've got a place to stash those eccj once it's seasoned - assuming they last that long!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ilove mine great pick up jitzy


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks very nice!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Somehow, I have a feeling that you won't have any trouble filling it to the brim. If you need a place for overflow storage, just let me know.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice
I like how it has no lock too.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Let the good times roll!! nice humi


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That is sweet,i like how you can put your singles in the top ,easy to get to them and see em .


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man that humi looks great!!! have fun filling it!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks great Jitzy, I need to do the same thing the Winechiller filled up realy quick!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Sweet. Always nice when the postman rings twice.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Awsome Joe! That thing looks SWEET!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

You must have like 10 of those things...it seems you are always getting more cigars. Anyway looks like a great cabinet.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice humi. imperfect my a$$. thats awesome!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*I love it Joe. Nice choice*


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful humi. Congrats on the acquisition.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sofaman said:


> Looks great Jitzy, I need to do the same thing the Winechiller filled up realy quick!!!


that's what happened to me the wine cooler is great but it filled up fast and for $230 with $26 s/h I figured what the hell


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> that's what happened to me the wine cooler is great but it filled up fast and for $230 with $26 s/h I figured what the hell


Just in case the humidity dosn't hold, I posted pictures of the felt sealing job I did here


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice cabinet! Seems to be quite popular around here - and I can see why.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

sweet-fillerup with the good stuff


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice Joe now fill'er up.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Very nice Joe now fill'er up.


done:biggrin: got rid of the cooler


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> Little bit of stain and you'll never even see that mark - nice score Joe! Now you've got a place to stash those eccj once it's seasoned - assuming they last that long!


Even a crayon of similar color will do. Nice pickup!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Thats gonna be a sweet set-up!

You'll need to post pictures once it is filled up.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Way to go Joe, you got a hell of a deal on that one! And by the way I have no problems with keeping the humdity in mine.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great humi,wouldn't have notice the defect if you hadn't pointed it out


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great choice, Joe!! I like it!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice Joe


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

so since it was so humid in there when it got home I loaded it up after a few hours and its sitting nice at 66%


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice setup! Have fun filling it up.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That is nice. I see one in my not to distant future!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Joe:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice Joe! pics of it full???


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet humi, man:biggrin:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

sharp humi


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great call Joe. That'll keep you busy for a while!! Grab some Old English scratch cover for dark woods and go over the mark on the door and the rest of the cabinet. You'll never see the scratch again!!


----------

